# Lo-P Hi-V air valve?



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm looking for a manually operated valve (preferably with a plunger action, like a trumpet valve) that has a fairly wide bore (over 1/2"); it doesn't need to handle pressure higher than breath. I want to make a two-part whistle that allows me to shunt air into the second whistle to give a different sound. Was that clear? :googly: Anybody know of anything that could be used for this?


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Not sure if this will work for you but it sprung to mind:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=40135

I am not sure if you could take the compressor off of it and just use the valve?


----------

